# Young moms



## StacyBrosa (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, 
I am a 30 year old mother, with a 2 year old son and a daughter on the way. I am looking for some young, english speaking moms like me to chat with!! Anyone out there???


----------



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

StacyBrosa said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30 year old mother, with a 2 year old son and a daughter on the way. I am looking for some young, english speaking moms like me to chat with!! Anyone out there???


Hi,

I am looking for similar, I need some single mums or single women who want to be mums.

On a more serious note, I have found this, I did not stay long as I started having flashbacks:



Mums In Portugal


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

StacyBrosa said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30 year old mother, with a 2 year old son and a daughter on the way. I am looking for some young, english speaking moms like me to chat with!! Anyone out there???


welcome to the forum! sorry to say, but mothers ??? grandmothers ...lot´´´´´´´´´´´s of them


----------



## mickie_dw (May 4, 2009)

StacyBrosa said:


> Hello,
> I am a 30 year old mother, with a 2 year old son and a daughter on the way. I am looking for some young, english speaking moms like me to chat with!! Anyone out there???


Hi Stacy

I´m 36, and have an almost 3yr old son. Feel free to contact me anytime you want to chat etc.

Take care

Mickie


----------

